# What is : cn



## hanhamblue (Oct 7, 2010)

I have been searching through cooking sites to identify a measuring unit used in several of the recipes that I have found today.  I haven't come across this unit before and so far I haven't been able to find any information about it either.  The unit is "cn" as in 1 cn mustard powder, or 2 cn mustard powder.  I thought that it may be an abbreviation for can but, I thought that was an awful lot of mustard powder to use in a recipe, so I have had second thoughts on that.  If anyone can help me out on this one, it will be much appreciated.

Regards Adrian.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm stumped.  What is the origin of the recipe?


----------



## powerplantop (Oct 7, 2010)

On some Spanish recipe sites I see c/n used. Roughly it means to taste.


----------



## Janet H (Oct 7, 2010)

I have seen some recipes from the UK that use cn as an abbreviation for can, e.g. 1 cn tomatoe paste.


cn can also be sort for cetane number and is used to rate diesel fuel.  Please don't cook with diesel fuel....


----------



## hanhamblue (Oct 7, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> I'm stumped.  What is the origin of the recipe?


Hi Andy,

I will dig out the recipe and send it to you, if I can work out how to use the forums, I'm not used to them yet.  I can tell you that it is a recipe for a Mustard that I found on the web and it is an american site, hence my enquiry on here.  I assumed it was a standard american unit of quantity.

Regards Adrian


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 7, 2010)

If the recipe is for a prepared mustard (like Grey Poupon or French's), a full can of powdered mustard would be reasonable.


----------



## GrillingFool (Oct 7, 2010)

A super quick google search only shows it used as abbreviation for "can."


----------



## hanhamblue (Oct 7, 2010)

GrillingFool said:


> A super quick google search only shows it used as abbreviation for "can."


Hi there,

Thanks for that info.  I did spend a couple of hours searching for it this morning but, I didn't manage to find it anywhere.  I did in fact think it was used to denote a 'can' but, thought that a can, or two of mustard powder was a bit too much.  However, Andy M thinks that it could well mean 'can', as he thinks a can of mustard powder would be a reasonable amount to make a prepared mustard.  Anyway thanks again for your help.

Regards Adrian.


----------



## hanhamblue (Oct 7, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> If the recipe is for a prepared mustard (like Grey Poupon or French's), a full can of powdered mustard would be reasonable.


Hi Andy,

As promised, here is the recipe as found on the web for Special Mustard:

Special Mustard

2 cn (2 ounce) Coleman's dry mustard
1 c Cider vinegar
2 Eggs
3/4 c Sugar

Mix mustard and vinegar: cover, and let stand overnight at room temperature. Next day, beat eggs and add sugar. Combine sugar/egg mixture with mustard in the top of a double boiler. Cook, stirring, until desired thickness, about 4 minutes. Put in jar and keep indefinitely in refrigerator. 

It does appear that you are correct about your assumption that a can of mustard powder is not an unreasonable amount to be used in the recipe.  GrillingFool has contacted me and told me that he was able to find the abbreviation on the web and confirmed that it is used to mean 'can'.  So it seems as though my problem has been solved, it just remains for me to thank you for your help, so thank you very much, it is much appreciated.

Regards Adrian.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 7, 2010)

You're very welcome but perhaps you should wait until you've tasted the results...


----------



## TheNoodleIncident (Oct 8, 2010)

did the creator of the receipe really gain much by excluding one letter from the abbreviation?


----------



## hanhamblue (Oct 8, 2010)

TheNoodleIncident said:


> did the creator of the receipe really gain much by excluding one letter from the abbreviation?


Hi,

He, or she probably wanted to cause a bit of a stir.

Regards Adrian.


----------

